

A visual git reference - d_r
http://marklodato.github.com/visual-git-guide/

======
chapel
This is fantastic. Git can be complicated to learn at first, and even though I
have a grasp of how to use it, there are still things that I forget or find
hard to understand. This helps immensely as it gives another 'dimension' being
that the visuals help explain how things work sometimes better than text ever
could.

